# Teichwasser klar bekommen



## Uweklaus (6. Mai 2012)

Ich stelle als Neuling diese Frage,wie bekomme ich mein teichwasser klar.
Den Teich haben wir seit 7 Jahren,er diente als Teich für unsere Gänse ,seit dieser zeit haben wir auch Goldfische drinn waren mal 6 Stück,3 große so 20cm sind noch da und 20 verschiedene größen( weise,rote viele dunkle) haben alle überlebt obwohl es mehr eine Kloake war durch die Gänse.
Gänse abgeschafft jetzt im Frühjahr, den teich leeer gemacht gesäubert waren 20cm Schlamm drinn.große Höhle gebaut für die Fische,Aussenfilter TIP 10000 mit 11UVC angeschlossen,Oberflächenskimmer,vor 2 Wochen insgesammt 60 Teichpflanzen eingesetzt von tief bis Flachwasser.,
Teich war 4 Wochen klar,wurde grün das ist jetz  auch weg nun ist das Wasser bräunlich und das Wasser was aus dem Filter kommt ist rein wie Selterwasser.Muß allerdings den Filetr 2 mal am Tag reinigen wegen der Toten Algen da er dann überläuft.
Nach dem Befüllen war das Wasser kalrgut Leitungswasser,Fische rein und plötzlich Fische Pilzbefall, mit einem Mittel aus der Zoohandlung behandelt,da wurde das Wasser bläulich nach 4 Tagen war das Blau weg Wasser klar aber jetzt bräunlich.Fische Pilze weg.
Nun  warte ich wie bekomme ich es klar,mache ich was verkehrt bei der Filterreinigung 2 mal Täglich,nehm die Schwämme raus spühle sie und den Filter ist ja ne Menge grüner Schlamm drinn.IM Filter 2 Matten im zweiten fach 2 Beutel Filterkohle udn  Runde Kogeln? waren drinn.
So nun hoffe cih einer kann mir helfen,denn wo es klar war schömn anzu sehen jetzt kann mann bis zu einer tiefe von 40cm sehen  mehr nicht.
Was mach ich als Anfänger verkehrt.
Danke 
Uweklaus


----------



## Nori (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichwassere klar bekommen*

Du hast ziemlich viel falsch gemacht - neues Wasser - gleich die Fische rein - da hätte zuzmindest 50% vom alten Wasser mit rein gehört etc.
Positiv: du hast Pflanzen eingebracht - logisch dass die nicht sofort "arbeiten" wie ein technischer Filter - gib der Natur Zeit.
Dass der Teich nach kurzer Zeit grün wird ist normal - das würde sich bei jeder Neubefüllung wiederholen.

Bei 8000 Litern ist vermutlich der Filter etwas unterdimensioniert, 11 Watt sind bei diesem Volumen auch unterste Liga (egal was da auch auf der Schachtel stand!) - durch die tägliche Reinigung ist es momentan ein rein mechanischer Filter - du brauchst einen Vorfilter, der den Grobschmutz rausholt, damit deine Mattten mal ein paar Wochen ohne Reinigung auskommen und sich so Bakterien ansiedeln können.
Da kannst selber was bauen (Suche nach Siebfilter) oder was kaufen (Compactsieve) - als erste Hilfe einen Damenstrumpf über dem Einlauf stülpen, das holt den Dreck auch raus.

Gruß Nori


----------



## VolkerN (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichwassere klar bekommen*

Hallo und herzlich :Willkommen2

Hmm... also einerseits brauchst du Geduld. Du hast den Teich komplett geleert und neu befuellt ? Eigentlich keine gute Idee. Ein ganz grosser Teil der Tiere und Bakterien die sich im Lauf der Zeit in dem Biotop entwickelt hatten hast du damit auch radikal entfernt. Aber seis drum. Nun muss sich ueberhaupt erst einmal ein biologisch ausgewogenes Verhaeltnis im Teich entwickeln. 

Die Pflanzen brauchen nach dem Setzen auch Zeit bis sie im Teich optimal Naehrstoffe verwerten. 

Wie lang am Tag bekommt der Teich Sonne ? Wie tief ist er bei dem Volumen von 8.000 L ? Je flacher der Teich umso eher erwaermt sich beispielsweise das Wasser und das traegt wiederum zum schnellen Algenwachstum bei. 

Hilfreich waer(en) sicher auch ein (oder mehrere) Bild(er)...


----------



## Vechtaraner (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichwassere klar bekommen*

Hallo,
ich würde als erstes die Beutel mit der Kohle aus den Filter entfernen.
Du hast Medikamente(evtl. Malachitgrünoxalat oder ein Mittel mit Methylenblau) in den Teich gegeben.Die Kohle filtert diese Stoffe wieder raus,hält sie aber nicht ewig sondern gibt sie nach einiger Zeit wieder ab was zu unangenehmen Folgen führen kann.
Nori schrieb ja bereits das du den Teich einfach mal mehr Zeit geben solltest.Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen
Ein Teich funktioniert nicht von heut auf morgen.Es braucht Zeit bis sich alles eingependelt und sich ein biologisches Gleichgewicht gebildet hat!Die ersten Folgen haben ja inzwischen deine Fische davongetragen und mit den Einsatz von Medikamenten hast du erneut in das noch empfindliche T/Gleichgewicht "reingepfuscht" und vermutlich viele der noch übrig gebliebenen nützlichen "Helfer" die der Teich benötigt mit beseitigt.

Von Nori ebenfalls erwähnt würde dir ein Vorfilter der den groben Schmutz zurückhält am dienlichsten sein.Eine Regentonne o.ä. Behältnis gefüllt mit groben Filtermaterialien den du nach Bedarf reinigst würde auch den eigentlichen Filter entsprechend entlasten und er könnte endlich damit anfangen seinen Dienst zu tun .
Aber wie gesagt zunächst würde ich die Filterkohle entfernen.
Gruß Vechtaraner


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichwassere klar bekommen*

Uweklaus,
:Willkommen2

du wirst erst mal Geduld brauchen.
Pflanzen brauchen Zeit, der Filter braucht Zeit und die rstliche Biologie muss sich auch erst einlaufen.

Um den Fischen das Leben beim Einlaufen des Filters zu erleichtern, könntest du 500 Gramm Salz reinmachen.


----------



## wp-3d (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichwassere klar bekommen*

Hallo Uweklaus,

Einige gute Ratschläge hast Du schon bekommen.

Mit dem Medikament hast Du auch die Mikrobiologie wieder gekillt und alles wieder an den Anfang gebracht.

Jetzt muss sich alles wieder neu entwickeln.

Das alte Medikament hat sich nun in der Kohle gespeichert, schmeiß diese schnellstens in die Tonne.



Der Vechteraner war schneller, hätte ich mir jetzt sparen können.  


.


----------



## Uweklaus (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichwasser klar bekommen*

Danke für Eure Hilfe,jetzt ist das braune weg,nach dem ich die Kohlefilter rausgenommen habe,aber wieder leicht grün.Ja der teich ist voll sonnig,könnte es auch daran liegen ,dass der Teich Abends im Dunkeln 3 Stunden unter Wasser beleutet ist mit grünem Licht-Algenbildung und würde es helfen teich bakterien in den Teich zu geben?! Den Filter mache ich 2 mal die Schwämme sauber weil er voll zugesetzt mit toten Algen ist.Na hoffe das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.
.


----------



## jolantha (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichwasser klar bekommen*

Uweklaus,
 versuch mal die Reinigung Deines Filters hinauszuzögern. Am Besten erst sauber machen, wenn er anfängt überzulaufen. Je "dichter" Deine Filtermatten sich zusetzen, umso weniger Modder kann durch die Poren wieder raus. Vielleicht kannst Du Dir ja auch noch ein paar feinporigere Matten ( PP45) zulegen, die halten die Schwebeteilchen noch besser zurück.


----------



## Uweklaus (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichwasser klar bekommen*

Danke mache ich jetzt so ,habe eine grobe ,eine mittlere und jetzt noch eine Feine 44 er drinn,mache immer nur wenn er überläuft die Feine und mittlere Matte sauber.Selbst mein Schwimmskimmer fängt ne Menge Algen ab.Habe gestern Kanne Brottrunk 500 ml reingemacht und die UV für 20 Stunden abgeschaltet ,mal sehen ob es was bringt.Klar targe ich bissel die Schuld durch mein komplett en Wasser wechsel,aber der war notwendig,hatt 20 cm Schlamm drinn ,war ja vorher Gänseteich .Bepflanzung wächst jetzt langsam gut,habe 3 Stellen mit __ Rohrkolben,3 große mit Wasseriris groß gelb,und ca 60 ander Teichrandpflanzen die sich jetzt festigen im Teich,naja Gedult sollte mann haben, er war ja Klar und schön ,nach dem wechsel erst grün,dann bräunlich und jetzt wieder grün aber weniger.Müsste veileicht ncoh mehr Unterwasserpfglanzen einsetzen,was währe denn da am besten geeignet.


----------



## Uweklaus (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichwasser klar bekommen*

Hier drei Bilder , ich denke nach dem Bruttrunk wird es besser.


----------



## Moonlight (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichwasser klar bekommen*

Hey Uwe, 

herzlich Willkommen 

Der Teich sieht doch gut aus ... immer Geduld, das Wasser wird schon wieder klar werden. 
Grünes Wasser muß nicht zwangsläufig schlechtes Wasser sein 
Kanne ist immer gut ... bringt die Biologie in Schwung. Wenn Du jetzt noch die Matten nicht täglich reinigen würdest, gehts sicher noch schneller.

Mandy


----------



## Uweklaus (30. Mai 2012)

*Algen ,Trüb und unansehnlich*

So nach dem ich alles mögliche versucht habe ,habe ich dei __ Nase voll.Filter für 10000 Ltr 11 er UVC, nicht sauber bekommen,Brottrunk nichts tat sich,Wasserwerte sind echt alle bestens messe alle 2 Tage.Pflanzen,__ Rohrkolben,veile Uferpflanzen,dazu ab heute Krebsschehre schöne große 30cm Durchmesser,8 Stück,__ Wasserpest 1kg schön grün dabei waren noch Frosch ???(sieht aus wie kleine Seerosenblätter und schwimmt oben )Unter Wasser, Wasserfarn schön gewachsen seit letztem Jahr,bedeckt 1/3 des Teichbodens.Fische Goldfische 30 Stück 4 Davon schon 25 cm groß(wusste garnicht das die so groß werden,die haben es verdient zu überleben sind sie doch seit Jahren drinn , selbst als es noch eione Gänsekloake war,4 weise dabei 5 weis gold , 8 Rot alle anderen schwarz aber Goldglänzend  warum auch immer hatten ja am Anfang 6 Stück Rote.Wie schon geschrieben habe nochmal nachgerechnet uns ca.10 000 Ltr Wasser drinn.Abe heute laufen der 10000 Filter mit 11 er UVC und ein 15000 mit 36 UVC wenn es jetzt nicht klar wird,dann wird der Teich gekillt-Zugeschüttet und das war es.


----------



## Majaberlin (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Algen ,Trüb und unansehnlich*

Hallo,
ich fürchte, dass da auch die Fische mit schuld dran sind.
Ich hatte damals auch einige Goldfische, und sie haben das unterste zuoberst gekehrt, so gewühlt, dass ständig das Wasser trüb war. 
Ich habe mir auch gewschworen, dass in den neuen Teich keine großen Fische mehr kommen, seit ich nur noch __ Moderlieschen habe, hält sich das in Grenzen - allerdings jetzt ist natürlich auch die Zeit der Algenblüte, das verschwindet dann irgendwann von allein wieder.
Leider ist beim "teicheln" auch viel Geduld gefragt - warte mal den Sommer noch ab.


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichwasser klar bekommen*

Hallo Uwe,

ich hab Deine beiden Threads mal zusammen geführt, damit die anderen sehen, dass Dein Problem ja noch recht jung ist. 

Wie weiter oben zu lesen ist, hast Du Dein Teich doch erst mit Medis platt gemacht. Die Biologie muss sich erst wieder aufbauen.

Was Dir fehlt, ist Geduld. Du hast es mit Natur zu tun - das geht nicht zappzarapp. Laß doch den neuen Filter erstmal in Gang kommen. 

Ne, ne, ne - das die Jugend von heute immer so ungeduldig sein muss.


----------

